# 5 bombs going out Monday



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I have about 5 bombs going out Monday. Just finished purchasing the rest of my bombing material, and you all can await the DC numbers tomorrow afternoon =)

*edit*I'm changing it to 6 bombs....=)


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Your crazy man.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

dang!!


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

nooo don't bomb meeee


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Do I hear 7, do I hear 8...... Go get em bro:ss


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

:r, Get'em good man :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dun dun dun... I hear the evil music playing.. Intrested in seeing who the "lucky" winners are.. any hits on the intended targets?


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

ahaha well with my new found list of addresses courtesy of *ahem*...I might have to do some more after the next 4 that I have planned after these 6 =)


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

We'll be callin you Killer Kevin this week!! :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Going to need some popcorn for this one :tu


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Man thats incredible!! Bomb's away!!


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Cool, multi directional targets!:tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Way to go Wu, sending out Gotham Pizza's again?


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I would be sending some Gotham Pizza's, but I dunno when anyone would be home, I could let em leave it at the door though =P


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

you're my hero!!! 6 bombs?


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Geeeeeeee Wiiizzzzzzz Ooooooo Deeaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

so like the idiot I am....I forgot all the cigars I bought at the b&m....so those bombs will be getting some different sticks from my collection =)...it's actually not that bad though


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

This will be intersting to watch


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

0308 0730 0000 6355 XX42
0308 0730 0000 6355 XX35
0308 0730 0000 6355 XX28
0308 0730 0000 6355 XX11
0308 0730 0000 6355 XX04
0308 0730 0000 6355 XX98

These will be going out either tomorrow or Tuesday, I'll post when I do


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

ucubed said:


> 0308 0730 0000 6355 XX42
> 0308 0730 0000 6355 XX35
> 0308 0730 0000 6355 XX28
> 0308 0730 0000 6355 XX11
> ...


I smell evil here


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

This can't end up good.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

Just an update on the bombs...here are the contents and them inside their respected boxes...all I need to do is write some notes and send them out tomorrow =)


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Everyone keep their heads down until Thursday... Then we can do the Bomb Damage Assesment (BDA)... 

:chk :chk :chk :chk


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I forgot to mention in all my notes...if you don't mind, when you ever get a chance, post a picture of you using my nubbing tool =). I'll start a thread once I get a picture of whoever first uses it =)


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

ucubed said:


> I forgot to mention in all my notes...if you don't mind, when you ever get a chance, post a picture of you using my nubbing tool =). I'll start a thread once I get a picture of whoever first uses it =)


Would that tool, be a clay model of the big toe at 1135 am? That would make all my cigars turn to nubs!:ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

ucubed said:


> I forgot to mention in all my notes...if you don't mind, when you ever get a chance, post a picture of you using my nubbing tool =). I'll start a thread once I get a picture of whoever first uses it =)


Nubbing tool? In my past life didn't we call that a "roach clip".


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Huh, 6 innocent little boxes flying out into the wilderness...:tu:ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

just checked today, and they should all be arriving today safe and sound =)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ucubed said:


>


Those look odd, the roller must have been drunk


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

ucubed said:


> I forgot to mention in all my notes...if you don't mind, when you ever get a chance, post a picture of you using my nubbing tool =). I'll start a thread once I get a picture of whoever first uses it =)


LOL 5 People are getting chop sticks! Thank goodness Bao is scared of me.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hardcz said:


> LOL 5 People are getting chop sticks! Thank goodness Bao is scared of me.


keep testing me fool..we called truce cuz you can't afford it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

ucubed said:


> Just an update on the bombs...here are the contents and them inside their respected boxes...all I need to do is write some notes and send them out tomorrow =)


i was looking and thinking to myself .. wtf kinda bags have swirls on em lol


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

just so no one can see my sticks =)....I was sad I couldn't include what I wanted to include orginally...next time...or maybe someone else will get those instead


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

should be fun seeing a picture of people using your nubbing tool! can't wait for the pics!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

yea BAO where is the picture huh?!?!? you were the first one that I gave my personal nubbing to with!!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

If it's still up I posted the tool with the stix sir..

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1785111&postcount=51


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I'm saying posting a picture of yourself using the nubbing tool as a nubbing tool =)...not just a picture of it duh!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

i will...eventually.


----------

